# October Pen Box Buy????????



## Monty (Oct 7, 2007)

I've had a few inquiries about another pen box buy. If there is enough interest  posted by Monday evening, I'll start another buy.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd be interested...

  -Barry


----------



## curlymaplefan (Oct 7, 2007)

If there are of wood,I will be interested


----------



## pentex (Oct 7, 2007)

Monty,left this message on the other site also, I would take 30 of the boxes. I assume they are the same ones from last time.


----------



## bkc (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it possible to show what the boxes are like? A lot that are new on here might want to go in on buys, but never really know what the 'buy' really is. Guess I sound naive.... just new to all this and wondering.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 7, 2007)

I've run out of mine - so depending on what they are/price... I could be in for 25 or so.


----------



## Monty (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curlymaplefan_
> <br />If there are of wood,I will be interested


Sorry, no wood boxes.


> _Originally posted by bkc_
> <br />Is it possible to show what the boxes are like? A lot that are new on here might want to go in on buys, but never really know what the 'buy' really is. Guess I sound naive.... just new to all this and wondering.


Here is a pict of the boxes. They are available for single and double (pen/pencil set)





These will run $0.55 each. They are cardboard.




These will run $1.69 for the plain black velour-like covered metal box or $1.90 for the similar box with a gold rim.

edit in: Forgot, shipping is extra and depends on how many boxes you order.


----------



## bkc (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much Monty! I appreciate your posting the pictures.

On the metal ones... would they hold a Havana pen?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mannie;

I'm good for 20 boxes with the single insert.


----------



## mick (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd be in for at least a 100 of the black cardboard boxes and sleeves
One question tho....would they be here by Halloween?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Monty (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkc_
> <br />Thank you so much Monty! I appreciate your posting the pictures.
> On the metal ones... would they hold a Havana pen?


Can't comment on the Havana's as I do do those. If the larger pens don't fit like I want, I just remove the insert and bend the sides up instead of down and it works OK. 



> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />I'd be in for at least a 100 of the black cardboard boxes and sleeves
> One question tho....would they be here by Halloween?
> Thanks, Mike


Looks like there is enough interest. I'll reactivate the web page with the boxes tonight when I get home. Mike, if I run this buy for the week ending it on the 14th and place the order on the 15th, there is a 99% probability that they would be in your hands by Halloween. You know that there is always some glitch that you weren't counting on to throw you off a few days, that's why I said 99%.


----------



## mick (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Mannie!
I'll say this....you're always on time with these group buys!
I'm down to just under a hundred boxes and am working my way toward 300 pens for a 5 day show that starts the day of Halloween. I'll just keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 8, 2007)

Mannie,
I need another 100 singles with sleeves and I assume the inserts will be inserted?

Mick, If you run into a problem let me know. I could send you 100 singles with sleeves but the inserts are not installed.

Mannie, If Mick needs to purchase my 100 extra boxes then I will need 200 of the above mentioned boxes.


----------



## keithz (Oct 9, 2007)

Count me in for this.  I have questions and have posted to the other thread.

keithz


----------

